# For the love of Elmer



## buttercup (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello there! I am from the Philippines. I just want to share this story about my brother Elmer, a 2nd Lieutenant of the military and assigned in an insurgence infested area. While returning from his mother unit, he rode in a banca unknowingly he was followed by a lost command group of which he had an encounter few months back. To make it short, my brother was killed, fighting on his own, the late reinforcement brought his sudden death. Though it's been quite a time now, I realized how indispensable anybody in the military is. Some maybe killed, then another replaces you. and long you will be forgotten. I soon realized being a military  is not an easy job. The only capital you have is your life. 

Any of you has the same story with me, feel free to post. It's very heartwarming that we never forget our love ones even unto their deathbed.

__________________

Online dating sites for single parents


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 1, 2011)

Buttercup this is a site that never forgets the sacrifice of soldiers wherever they are from. I am soirry for the loss of your brother Elmer but can assure you that he will never be forgotten.

If you have a picture of Elmer please post it here, if you do not know how let me know and I will post it for you.

My nephew Paul Warren is a Royal Marine and was killed doing his duty in Afghanistan 0n 21st June 2010. He is a Marine of Charlie Company 40 Commando Royal Marines and is very much missed by all his family.

You will notice I use the word "is", thats because although he has passed away he will always be a Marine.

Regards

Bombardier


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jun 1, 2011)

Buttercup, welcome to the site.

WE DO NOT FORGET OUR BROTHERS.

Silky


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 1, 2011)

Well said Silky


----------

